# Specified network name is no longer available



## prahladsb (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi,

When I tried to copy data on shared drive in server 2003(domain controller) I got the following error every time:- Specified network name is no longer available.

There is no issue of network connectivity. Ping is continuous.


Please help ........


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Is this drive mapped on a workstation?

Is netbios overTCPIP enabled on both machines and does the server have a static IP address.

Have you tried removing the nmapped drive and then re-mapping the drive?


----------



## prahladsb (Apr 13, 2013)

TheCyberMan said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF,
> 
> Is this drive mapped on a workstation?
> 
> ...


First of all i would like to thank for your reply.

Yes that drive is mapped on a workstation & i had also remapped that.

& also netbios overTCPIP is enabled on both machine. But still same problem persists.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

What anti-virus and firewall(interne security) package are you using on the server?


----------



## prahladsb (Apr 13, 2013)

TheCyberMan said:


> What anti-virus and firewall(interne security) package are you using on the server?


Symantec End Point protection 12.1 is installed.

I had windows firewall off but Symantec firewall on. I had tried using both firewall off. But still same problem.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Since you have endpoint protection installed the following document may help with troubleshooting your issue see below:
Unable to access Shares "The specified network name is no longer available" when Symantec Endpoint Protection prior to 11.0.4202 (MR4-MP2) or Symantec Antivirus 10.2 are installed on a Windows 2003, 2008 or 2008 R2 Server


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Please post the following;

ipconfig /all from the workstation
nslookup server name


----------

